# [Aporte] Generador de onda senoidal 1Hz - 20KHz online



## Sr. Domo

Estaba buscando de esos famosos test de audición para ver hasta donde podemos escuchar y encontré esta página. En el recuadro se introduce la frecuencia que deseamos que reproduzca, puede reproducir desde 1Hz hasta 20KHz, prácticamente todo el rango audible.

Para qué lo queremos? Ah, pues, le servirá a aquel que necesite calibrar un amplificador de audio, medir su potencia real, comprobar el rango de frecuencias, claro, siempre y cuando escuchemos hasta los 20KHz 
Es obvio que quien tenga un generador de señales ya no lo necesita, pero los que no tenemos como generar una onda senoidal pues esto nos puede servir.
Este generador online lo he usado para ver si un ampli es capaz de reproducir todo el rango de frecuencias audibles, además que he comprobado hasta donde puedo escuchar  (20KHz)

Aquí les dejo el link, no es un archivo .swf sino para dejar el link directo al swf. Ahí introducen la frecuencia, por ejemplo, para reproducir 10KHz pondremos 10000 y no 10.000 o 10KHz para que no nos salten errores.

Como usarlo?

Introducen la frecuencia deseada sin abreviaciones y le dan clic en "play". Si quieren otra frecuencia, le dan clic en "stop" e introducen la nueva frecuencia y nuevamente le dan clic a "play". Esta página permite guardar cualquier frecuencia en un archivo WAV de 10 segundos por si no tenemos acceso a internet o simplemente no queremos visitar la página. Para esto introducen la frecuencia deseada y le dan clic en "save" y el archivo wav se descargará a nuestra PC.

Eso es todo, que opinan de esa página? A mi me parece buena, así para probar el rango de frecuencias de cualquier ampli y también para ver hasta que frecuencia escuchamos 

Salu2! ...


----------



## crimson

Está bueno, incluso se podría hacer algún engendro tipo puente de Wheatstone para medir inductancias...
¡Gracias por el dato!
Saludos C


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Hasta 15,8 kHz escucho, después....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Después los tweeters (o la placa de audio) no lo reproducen


----------



## Sr. Domo

Me alegra que les haya gustado 
Ya que cuando busqué programas para esto, los que parecen mejores necesitan pagar licencia para usarlos... y esta página supongo que a más de uno le vendrá bien.

crimson:
Yo solo lo uso para probar el rango de frecuencias de los amplis que pongo bajo prueba. Mi test de audición ya lo hice  y con un poco de dificultad pude escuchar hasta los 20KHz.

cosmefulanito04:
Tengo entendido que si un individuo no escucha más alla de los 16KHz es de preocuparse, y más aún si uno es joven (<25 años) Si uno pasa de los 25 años es algo común, como se deteriora el oído con el tiempo... 
Por suerte pude escuchar a los 20KHz 

dosmetros:
Ehm... pues, pude escuchar desde 1Hz a 20KHz desde mi laptop, a partir de los 10KHz el sonido se hace irritable, pero lo pude oír hasta los 20KHz...


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/


----------



## jose10

Muchas gracias por tu aporte. Estaba buscando un generador online para calibarar un ecualizador y me encontré con éste.
Fantástico. Mil gracias de nuevo


----------

